# difference between v1,v2,v9 supercharger?



## traumatrix89 (Dec 21, 2005)

i currently have a v9 charger on my 12v vr6(mkiii) 
what im wondering is is the only difference between the chargers the sound? or is there performance differences? is one capable of pushing more boost then the other? inform me please!!!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: difference between v1,v2,v9 supercharger? (traumatrix89)*

simple answer is size.
V1/V2 use the same housing and impellor, which is larger than a V9, so it flows more air at the same boost than a V9.

the V9 uses helical gears in it't transmission and due to it's size spins about 15% greater to achieve the same output..with a slightly greater efficiency.
they are not interchangable.
http://www.vortechsupercharger...RGERS


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: difference between v1,v2,v9 supercharger? (traumatrix89)*

The V9 is smaller and needs to be spun faster than a V1 or V2 to make the same amount of boost. That being said, it(V9) has a higher maximum impelller speed 60-65Krpm so it can be spun faster. What this means on a VR is:
1) The V9 w/ a 2.25" pulley will give you 10-12psi of boost. Jettsett just put down 300whp and I put down 274whp w/ this charger and pulley. Show me all the chip tuned V1/V2 cars @ 10-12psi that put down so much more and I'll believe they produce more power @ this psi.
2) The V2 has diff. gearing and thus is being spun past it's max on a VR over 12 psi. Again, show me proof they produce more power at 10-12 psi and I'll believe it.
3) The V1 can safely and efficiently produce 15psi on a VR w/ a 2.5" pulley. The two fastest and most powerfull SC VR's making ~350whp and running 11's use it. The V1 is a def. upgrade from the V9. Not a huge deal but ~50whp capable(proven).
Don't believe the V9 bashing that goes on here. I'm faster than all but two supercharged cars I know of and that's with a V9. If I'm wrong then by all means post a slip








If you are interested here is a list of charger specs
http://www.vortechsupercharger...x.pdf


----------



## traumatrix89 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks alot man!


----------



## Scarface9181992 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm alittle confused, I have a v2. It's on a vr but how much boost can I run safely? I have 12psi but I want 15.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Its all about flow. Get a 928M impeller and fit it to your V2. Your max rpm is 53k, so with a 928m and running a 2.75" pulley will get your around 16-17psi on stock compression...After 12psi you run into fueling issues and what not. Standalone is a must if your going this route. 

Over 13psi your going to want to drop the compression and think about adding an IC.


----------



## Scott'sVR (Jan 7, 2011)

So then im safe running 8.5 psi on a stock motor? i have dsr cams, 36lbs injectors, 36lbs c2 software and a 4" maf.

Scott


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

slc92 said:


> The V9 is smaller and needs to be spun faster than a V1 or V2 to make the same amount of boost. That being said, it(V9) has a higher maximum impelller speed 60-65Krpm so it can be spun faster. What this means on a VR is:
> 1) The V9 w/ a 2.25" pulley will give you 10-12psi of boost. Jettsett just put down 300whp and I put down 274whp w/ this charger and pulley. Show me all the chip tuned V1/V2 cars @ 10-12psi that put down so much more and I'll believe they produce more power @ this psi.
> 2) The V2 has diff. gearing and thus is being spun past it's max on a VR over 12 psi. Again, show me proof they produce more power at 10-12 psi and I'll believe it.
> 3) The V1 can safely and efficiently produce 15psi on a VR w/ a 2.5" pulley. The two fastest and most powerfull SC VR's making ~350whp and running 11's use it. The V1 is a def. upgrade from the V9. Not a huge deal but ~50whp capable(proven).
> ...


Just so anyone reading this knows.... Check the date. 
The V9 max impeller speed is 52k per vortech. 
That's cause they all were blowing up... 
They are nice cause they are so much more efficient then the v1/2. Spins easy and boost is right there.



And yea Scott your fine.


----------



## matt_s (May 30, 2007)

hey guys so I just picked up a 03 GTI with a V9 charger on the 24v VR. I don't really know anything out about this the car, I have the build list. Can someone school me about whats been done to this car. Right now its running 4-5 psi and I would like to get a little bit more out of the car

ENGINE
~ Vortech V9F Supercharger~ Stage 3 pulleys (8-10psi) *((Im only seeing 4-5 psi at WOT))*~ Front mounted Intercooler with custom piping ~ Custom air intake ~ Siemens Deka 630cc injectors ~ United Motorsports stage 2 software (Supports up to 500whp) ~ Magnaflow 2.5" full exhaust (cat delete) TRANSMISSION ~ Sachs Stage 4 Performance Clutch kit ~ Sachs Flywheel conversion kit ~ VF Engineering Performance Engine and Transmission mounts SUSPENSION ~ ST Fully adjustable Coilovers WHEELS
2 full sets (summers and Winters~ Summers 18" Tenzo-R Type-M Racing Wheels ~ Kuhmo Ecsta tires ~ 10mm ECS Wheel spacers (Rear) ~ Winter tires 17" Extreme winter studded Nokian tires on separate GTI rims INTERIOR ~ Autometer cobalt boost gauge (colour matched) on "A pillar pod"~ AEM digital wide band Air/Fuel gauge in steering pod ~ Projection headlights with low beam HID Halo's ~ Front and Rear Colour matched valences ~ LED Side markers and license plate lights ~ Alpine IVA-W205 head unit ~ Audison SR5 Amplifier (Custom mounted) ~ Hertz Energy 12" Subwoofer in custom sealed enclosure ~ Hertz High Energy comp speakers (Front and Back) I'm sure I'm missing a few other things, car is pushing 350+


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Belt is loose.


----------



## matt_s (May 30, 2007)

excuse my ignorance but how do you tighten the belt on these? How tight do i want the belt? I just picked up the car last night and haven't have much seat time or time peaking under the hood.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Depends on the bracket setup.


----------



## matt_s (May 30, 2007)

Took a look at the car on my lunch break and the belt felt tight to me, looks like the charger is adjusted all the way tight as well. Maybe its time for a new belt? also from the reading ive been doing today it kind of sounds like the front mount is hurting my performance?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

change the belt for piece of mind, then check for boost/vacuum leaks. the front mount wont hurt your performance at all, it does however add possible points for leaks with every coupler used in the intercooler piping...believe me, a tiny pin hole can be the difference of a few psi, and quite a bit of horsepower


----------

